# Look what I just bought.....



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

https://www.veals.co.uk/acatalog/ABU-reels.html

"Now in Stock
Based on ABU's new 7000i The new Hi Speed MAG version is aimed at the shore angler looking for a more powerful casting reel then the standard ABU6500 range.
The MAG differs from the standard 7000i in a number of ways. The most noticable being the all new CT (non levelwind) frame and the fully adjustable 6 magnet braking system. The gearing has also been up-rated to a 5.3:1 ratio to help pull fish back through the rough stuff.
The alluminium spool sits on two shielded stainless steel ball bearings and ABU's Carbonmatrix drag is both smooth and powerfull to deal with any hard fighting fish.
Click here for larger image
Price: £139.99 (Including VAT at 17.5%)


Introductory offer - add a spooling station for an extra £10.00 (UK orders only) 

o.uk/acatalog/ABU-reels.html"


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Dang, I wanted to be the tackle ho on P&S who gets one first!  Good buy. What'd they charge you, anyhow?

Hey, be sure to snap some pictures when it comes in and give a detailed report. 

BTW, for those that don't know, we're talking about an 08 model Abu 7000 CTi Mag...


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*I ordered 2...*

I am assuming that it will be approx $235 a piece. Trust me bearings will be cleaned, spool will be spooled, and reel will be casted with in 24hrs of receiving. I will post a review!


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

Sweet. But almost $300 including shipping is a little rich for me at this time. 

Exchange is almost 2 to 1 right now.

Just checked some rates and depending on how it goes its

1.49 to 1 to almost 1.97 to one. OUCH.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*It is expensive no doubt.*

Ill have to live on bread and water for a month.   Well worth it though!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Jebson38 said:


> Ill have to live on bread and water for a month.  Well worth it though!


Nah...you'll probably be able to eat some fish also


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn.... thanks alot man now i gotta buy one....


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Nice...Very nice...Are you drooling CT???


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Been drooling! :redface:


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Hold off....*

Hold off on buying these and I will see how it casts and post a review. I should be able to let you guys no how it casts by the end of next week. Still have not seen the charge on my credit card. Ill let you guys know the exact cost.:--|


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Mag elite*

I bought one three years ago straight out of Europe 99.99 now look what they cost here.The abu garcia sport mag elite its the bomb


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

JEB... so whats the deal brother is it time for me to procure one?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Should get it this week*

It shipped Friday. Total charge was $259. Ill throw it and let you boys know.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*They*

Look nice.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I've got three and there a dream. ABU finally got it back together.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Abu*

They need to get the cost down to more like their competion ...... don't take me wrong I have two and love them ...


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

OK, now will the right side-plate from an older 7000 or 7500 bolt/screw on? Same for the left side, can an older side plate be fitted? Just curious


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Still waiting..*

Snail Mail is taking forever....I feel like I am waiting at the dang mail box everyday. Longcast I was thinking the same thing. If you cold buy the ct frame and if it fit the older reels you could convert some of the old CS that are everywhere.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Review of ABU 7000IC3 CT*

Well the mail man got it here today finally. Got home, soaked the bearings in lighter fluid, spun them dry, covered the bearings in yellow rocket fuel, filled the reel with 17 lb sufix tri line, and off to the field I went.

Some early things I noticed.
Reel is heavier than Saltist 30H.
Reel box and Veals advertises that 6 Magnets are in the housing system. In the two I ordered both of them only had 3 magnets. Since there were only 3 I added one that I had laying around in some old parts. Sticker on the bottom that said "made in China" (But what isnt anymore)

Got the spool filled with line and played with the drag. Reel comes with Carbontex washers. This drag is as good as the 525 (not saying much) but good for an Abu drag. 

Hit the field with the reel strapped to my Fusion, throwing just an 8 oz pyramid with no bait simulation.

First cast with magnets all the way on was 125 yards with no fluff. Did not hit it real hard. Yellow rocket fuel scares me with some bearings.
Second cast I hit hard and weight went 133 yards. 

Let the magnets half way off. There are I think 12 adjustments. 3rd cast went 144 yards. Hit this pretty hard and got no fluff. Took 2 more clicks off the magnet and hit it real hard on the 4th cast. 146 yards with a little fluff. 1 Click with the magnets back on. 5th-10th casts were between 148-155 yards.

Same set up on my Saltist 30H I averaged 128-135 yards. 

All in all this is a sweet throwing reel. It does not throw as well as a 525 Mag or an Abu BY tricked out. However this is the best throwing large reel I have thrown. 

The drag on this reel is not as good as the Saltist but it throws way better. Ill be keeping both reels. I like distance better than drag so Ill be fishing my Abu 7000I C3 CT Mag over my Saltist. 

If you guys have any questions let me know and Ill answer them.

I think if you are going to spend $235 for an Abu 7500 C3 Ct might as well spend and extra $35 and get this reel from veals.

I took pictures with the digital camera but can not find my connector cord.

Another great throwing reel by Abu.


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*abu 700 i*

I bought one 7 months ago from great britain for 135.00 the US market way to high


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

Are the spool bearings in the usual 7xxx place, in the side plates on the ends of a fixed spool shaft?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Yes the bearings....*

are in the usual 7000 location in both end caps. 
Bass N Around this reel was just released in December. 
It is the 7000 CT MAG
Not a level wind.


----------



## OBX_Nomad (Mar 8, 2005)

Wanna sell the 30H?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Jebson38 said:


> are in the usual 7000 location in both end caps.
> Bass N Around this reel was just released in December.
> It is the 7000 CT MAG
> Not a level wind.


Jebson, any thought as to whether or not the new frame will fit a pre "i" series 7000/7500? Better yet, can you get me the model number for the new frame? 

Oh, does the spool center have that annoying little "line post" like the other i-series reels have?


----------



## huckfinn38 (Jun 13, 2006)

*30H and 7000I Ct Frame*

No the 30H is not for sale. I still like the reel even though it does not throw as well as the 7000I Ct.

Atlanta King I was thinking the same thing you were. It would be nice to buy a couple of these frames and covert some CS reels. This is my first 7000 series Abu so Ill have to wait to see if the frame fits when I get around someone with an older model. I will get you the model number of the new frame. What is the line post?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hear Abu is sending the 7000i in CT form to the US of A. 

And the price is gonna be around $200, give or take.

One question, Jebson. What size brakes and oil were you using on your 30H? I can get 150 yards with both my 30H and my origional 7500C3CT with my Fusion.


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

love the reel..hate the fruity colors abus been coming out with..whatver happened to black and silver...
i had an orig 7500c3ct..maybe 2 of em i think....loved em..great reels..not a fan of "new" abus...just aint the same..fish better im sure, just dont have that old school abu appeal


looking at all teh posts i feel like a cynic...i swear im an abu fan..just not the newer ones looks mostly.....i like tinkering with old ones for some reason..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

chris storrs said:


> i had an orig 7500c3ct..maybe 2 of em i think....loved em..great reels..not a fan of "new" abus...just aint the same..fish better im sure, just dont have that old school abu appeal


Chris, I'm with you on this. I love my older 7500C3CT with the blue sideplates. I can toss the piss out of that thing. I did have to put some Carbonex drag washers in em, but it was worth the money. It's one of the two best 20lb conventional reels I've ever owned.

I bought a chrome 7500C3 a couple of years ago. I took off the level wind and added a round bar. What a piece of junk. Made in China crap. 

The new 7000i looks like a sweet reel. I love the knobby mag contol. It'll hold 300 yards of 20lb mono, and it comes with carbon matrix drag washers already installed.

But it is made in China. 

I'm gonna wait a while before I jump on the 7000i bandwagon.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> love the reel..hate the fruity colors abus been coming out with..whatver happened to black and silver...
> i had an orig 7500c3ct..maybe 2 of em i think....loved em..great reels..not a fan of "new" abus...just aint the same..fish better im sure, just dont have that old school abu appeal
> 
> 
> looking at all teh posts i feel like a cynic...i swear im an abu fan..just not the newer ones looks mostly.....i like tinkering with old ones for some reason..


I agree with you chris. I am not very impressed with the newer Abu reels. The older ones are bulletproof. The older models feel more solid to me, and are made very well. 

John


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

for slightly larger size reel on the surf.. it still doesnt have the ballz to dethrone the newell p229f magged. lol not even my saltists have anything on my 229. lol


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

fishingOKUMA said:


> The Daiwa Steez is light in Weight but not in Sophistication
> http://fishingokuma.com/review_steez_1.htm


Thats a nice freshwater bass reel but not anything like the reels being discussed in this thread. It only holds 120 yrds of 12lb line. The Abu 7000 holds 325yrds of 17lb. Different reel for different use. I wouldn't even think of using that in the surf.

John


----------



## sea witch (Mar 25, 2008)

Is Newbie out there??
he seems to be a big fan

Jerk jigger has a red one i beleive, maybe he has some intel as well


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the new magged 7000 ct. Yes, it is made in China, but thus far, I'm very happy with it....


----------

